# General anasthetic at the RFC?



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi   

Does anybody know if you can get a GA for EC at the RFC? Bit of a nightmare last time so would prefer this  

Were going private this time and wondering if we can pay for it?

Thanks

Jules    x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi jooles, i remember you from one of the cycle threads. How are you doing? At RFC you dont get a GA, you are given some sort of anaesthetic but you are still awake. Lots of the ladies said they were so high on the meds that they didnt feel anything. I'm sorry to say i felt everything but maybe that was because i had overstimmed.

It might be worth asking if they would consider a GA, i hope you get something sorted for you to make EC a bit easier for you.   
Good luck.

Emma xx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Emma   

Thanks for your reply!! Yep I had EC at the royal last year and it was a nightmare   had ivf in glasgow and was knocked out so hadnt a clue what was going on!!!!!!!! okey dokey at least I know and can start preparing for it!!!

So............how things with ya   

Jules x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Doing ok thanks huni. Just waiting patiently to have another FET, have 5 frosties left so hoping to get started again in the next month or 2.

Sorry you had a hard time with EC, knocked out completely sounds like a fab idea. Really hoping this next one is much easier for you huni.   

Emma xx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks emma   

no doubt ill have you all tortured throughout next few weeks   

jules xx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Jooles,

I found the RFC very painful-think most agree, I spoke with Dr Williamson after mine as in recovery I was still bad-she said if I was to go again they can give something to put you out-not sure on the details but Id definatley enquire-as you say even if you have to pay its worth it.

Good luck


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Usually if you are going privately you can demand what you want!   So if you want a GA then insist you get on and be prepared to pay for it, the additional cost is usually about £150-£200 so not a lot in the grand scheme of things for peace of mind! 

Axxx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for replies Girls   

phoned the RFC and they said that I could get gas and air    told them I would take whatevers going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    not sure if there is a charge or not but I will let you know when i find out   

Just thought I would let you know that you have that option available if any of you are going for EC   

Jules


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey jooles

I had got a light sedation this morning when i was up, the gas and air is just twilight sleep it wont knock you out. I was woozy just ask for more of it. I did find it painful had been expectin worse.

Jillyhen


----------

